# 955 SWITCH TO R4 TIRES FROM TRUF



## Cobbster (Feb 6, 2019)

Need some help on rim size when switching from turf tires to R4 tires. Current turf tires on the rear are 36x13.5x15. Dealer says the new rims needed are 12x16.5 but i cannot find R4 tires that are 36 inches tall. I can find them at 33 inches tall but I'm afraid these will damage the rear end. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to an Agricultural tire dealer with your tractor information. The critical information they will need is make, model, serial number, and if it is four or two wheel drive. They can set you up with the industrial type tire and wheel sizes compatible with your tractor. As long as you are not swapping the rear wheels and tires without swapping the front wheels and tires on a four wheel drive tractor, running smaller diameter rear tires will not be a problem. If you have a four wheel drive tractor the tire dealer will have the conversion chart as to what size front wheels and tires you will need too. All the John Deere dealer has is the same OEM tire/wheel size information found in the John Deere parts book.
One thing of which to be aware is 36 inch tires are not created equally and vary in actual diameter by manufacturer and type, so if a four wheel drive tractor is involved do use the proper conversion and tire matching from the tire dealer.


----------



## Cobbster (Feb 6, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Go to an Agricultural tire dealer with your tractor information. The critical information they will need is make, model, serial number, and if it is four or two wheel drive. They can set you up with the industrial type tire and wheel sizes compatible with your tractor. As long as you are not swapping the rear wheels and tires without swapping the front wheels and tires on a four wheel drive tractor, running smaller diameter rear tires will not be a problem. If you have a four wheel drive tractor the tire dealer will have the conversion chart as to what size front wheels and tires you will need too. All the John Deere dealer has is the same OEM tire/wheel size information found in the John Deere parts book.
> One thing of which to be aware is 36 inch tires are not created equally and vary in actual diameter by manufacturer and type, so if a four wheel drive tractor is involved do use the proper conversion and tire matching from the tire dealer.


Thank you for the info, greatly appreciated.


----------

